# Teamspeak 3 - Channeleinstellung



## PsychoBaer - Bernulf (4. März 2013)

Servus zusammen,

vielleicht kann mir/uns hier ja wer helfen.

Generell haben wir im TS Push to Talk. Was bei ner gewissen Menge von Leuten besser ist.

Nun möchten wir aber für die PVP-Channels ne Ausnahme machen und diese auf Sprachaktivierung ändern bzw. zur freien Entscheidung.

Wie können wir das einrichten?

Angeblich würde momentan auch ein Bug beim TS3 existieren, der das nicht möglich macht. Stimmt das?

(Hab keine Ahnung von der Materie, darum benötigen wir da Hilfe und im Netz hab ich da nichts wirklich brauchbares gefunden. Danke schon mal.)


----------



## Tikume (4. März 2013)

Da ich TS3 auch schon selbst aufgesetzt habe (linux) und da von haus aus eine derartige Beschränkung nicht drin war, wäre es sicher interessant wie und wo dieser Server läuft. Bzw. ob ihr den komplett selbst administriert oder es eine vorgefertigte lösung ist


----------



## PsychoBaer - Bernulf (4. März 2013)

Soweit ich weiß, ist das alles selbst administriert und ist ein gemieteter Server.


----------



## Ogil (4. März 2013)

Soweit ich weiss sollte man mit Admin-Rechten die einzelnen Channel so einstellen koennen, dass Push-To-Talk erzwungen wird oder eben nicht. Denkbar ist, dass Ihr quasi alle User (als Gruppe) dazu zwingt Push-to-talk zu nutzen, was dann die Channel-Einstellungen ueberschreibt.


----------



## PsychoBaer - Bernulf (4. März 2013)

Ja, die Gruppen (oder Ränge) haben wir und da wird dann für alle Push-To.Talk erzwungen. Kann man den Channel dann noch ohne überhaupt machen oder überschreibt die Gruppeneinstellung alles?

Dürfte man also bei den Gruppen das nich erzwingen, sondern nur in den einzelnen Channels? (Unser Admin meinte, das wäre zuviel Arbeit.)

Oder gibts ne andere Möglchkeit?


----------



## PsychoBaer - Bernulf (5. März 2013)

an Ogil: Bin leider etwas neben der Spur. Du hattest das ja schon beantwortet. Dann mal vielen Dank!

Ne andere Möglichkeit gibts dann nicht, oder?


----------



## PsychoBaer - Bernulf (29. April 2013)

Hat alles funktioniert. Danke nochmal.

--------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------

Nun hab ich aber ne neue Frage:

Bei uns ist so, dass wenn Gildenfremde in die Eingangshalle im TS kommen, sie niemanden on sehen können. Wo und wie kann man einstellen, dass jeder sieht, wer in welchem Channel on ist?

Danke.


----------

